# What drugs CAN we do?



## Owl (Apr 13, 2009)

First off, before I say anything, I'm not looking for any of those preachy "drugs are bad, m'kay?" responses. I've heard all that shit before.

But I was wondering if any of you with DP/DR partake in any sort of recreational drug use that doesn't effect your DP/DR in a negative way. Marijuana makes DP/DR much worse for me, usually, but that break from reality (which for me, has been riddled with terrible, debilitating anxiety/depression since before I can remember) is something that used to get me through the day. Without it, I simply hate life. And since the Gods (i.e. fate, chance, whatever) obviously like to fuck with people like me, one of the few things that made life bearable also makes it much worse. Oh boy, isn't living just wonderful? Every breath is just a gift of sweet life from above!!!

So. Whats your poison? I need me some poison.

No preachy comments.


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

I've done extensive research on the subject, and the only one that fits into the category of both safe AND legal is the flintstone vitamin.

Note: Just so you know, if you're on prescribed medicine, don't go off of it.


----------



## flipwilson (Aug 19, 2006)

I love flintstone vitamins, orange of course are the best!! any whoo...

You can do any drugs you want. Because everybody reacts differently there really is no answer to this. Its all hit or miss. Some drugs help people while the same drugs hurts people, so who knows. Not to be 'preachy' but there is nothing out there that can be guaranteed to have no negative effect people with DP. Some people have said LSD helped their Dp, i heard adderall is good...but that's no recommendation just relaying some info.


----------



## egodeath (Oct 27, 2008)

This is based on personal experience and what I've heard. I am not a doctor.

Alcohol = Good w/ worse hangover
Dexedrine (Adderall) = Good, bad if used too often
Methylphenidate (Ritalin) = Not good not bad
Cocaine = Good, worse comedown
Cannabis = Bad
LSD = Bad
LSA = Bad
Mescaline = Bad
Psilocybin = Bad
MDMA = Good, comedown can vary, can make DP/DR worse
Salvinorin A = Bad, not good idea
DMT = Bad
DXM = Bad
Opiates = Good, bad if used too often
Benzodiazepines = Hell, we're prescribed them
Barbiturates = ?
PCP = Very Bad
Ketamine = Very Bad
Nitrous Oxide = Bad
Nightshades (Datura) = Terrible


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2009)

Drugs are bad m,kay? Now get on your knees, sinner, and let the Lord's retribution come in your face.

Huh, ketamine - a dissociative anesthetic - is bad for DP. Who'd've thunk it.

I'm thinking of smoking a few pipes of opium this summer. I'd heard opiates are DP-neutral, but I guess it's subjective and I won't really know if and when I try it.


----------



## York (Feb 26, 2008)

I think Opium might at least help with that awful intellect of yours. 
And zombies are so cool.

I'm with Jesse, stick to your vitamins.


----------



## Matt210 (Aug 15, 2004)

I truly and honestly think in your circumstance the answer will be none. You have a dissociation problem, which is your brain's natural way of avoiding issues in your life in the exact same way that you are trying to acheive unnaturally by doing drugs. You'll just be adding layers on to your issues. You can't treat the misery of a defense mechanism with more of the same type of defense mechanism.

If you want to use drugs recreationally that is fine, i'm not one to judge. But my advice is to deal with your issues first, get yourself healed and back on your feet. This is the problem with drugs IMO: When you want to use them, its not a good idea to use them. By the time its okay to use them you often don't want to anymore. You need to get yourself at a level where drugs are not at all a necessity in your life, and then if you want to do some experimenting go for it.

Just my two cents, hopefully that wasn't too preachy.


----------



## Owl (Apr 13, 2009)

egodeath said:


> This is based on personal experience and what I've heard. I am not a doctor.
> 
> Alcohol = Good w/ worse hangover
> Dexedrine (Adderall) = Good, bad if used too often
> ...


Thanks for this!



york said:


> I think Opium might at least help with that awful intellect of yours.


Gee, thanks. That makes me feel real good about myself. Bitch.


----------



## Matt210 (Aug 15, 2004)

Owl said:


> Gee, thanks. That makes me feel real good about myself. Bitch.


Wow, she wasn't talking to you. Think that was pretty clear...


----------



## York (Feb 26, 2008)

So sorry, no I wasn't... I was kidding anyway. Brain Candy, I love you, you know that right?


----------



## egodeath (Oct 27, 2008)

Brain Candy said:


> I'm thinking of smoking a few pipes of opium this summer. I'd heard opiates are DP-neutral, but I guess it's subjective and I won't really know if and when I try it.


I've smoked opium a couple times. Nothing special there. I had about half a gram to myself and the most it did was make me relax a little bit and get rid of muscle pain from working out. Really not worth it, unless you just want to say you've done it. If you want an opiate high, just pop two hydrocodones.


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

I took some opiates (hydrocodein) once or twice and it was an awesome chilled almost euophoric feeling. However some people dont tolerate the morphine too well (hydrocodeine metabolizes into morphine in your body) but nothing serious/dangerous happens then from what I know. Nausea/fatigue i think. So I would definately say Opiates or Benzo?s.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

Nothing serious other than _severe addiction_.


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2009)

Owl said:


> Gee, thanks. That makes me feel real good about myself. Bitch.


Wow, there is no need for that, I thought it was clear that York was only joking around with Brain Candy.

My opinion re drugs-They ALL have risks, it's your life.


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

Yes ofcourse addiction is a great risk but the original poster said he wanted no warnings and stuff so... Sorry Kenny that was inconsiderate of me.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

I didn't see he had written that.


----------



## = n (Nov 17, 2004)

Has egodeath or anyone else here actually taken Mescaline, DMT or Salvia Divinorum?

I have been looking into these drugs and a few others. DMT especially is, as i understand it an active ingredient in Ayahuasca which it is claimed has cured or had a major impact on depression and a number of other psychological problems.

Is anyone aware of studies having been done on the effects of these drugs on already existing dissociation? (it sounds unlikely)

I know that some of these drugs include dissociation as a symptom, but does it follow from this that they definately couldn't have a positive effect on chronic DP? I'm not certain.


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

= n said:


> Has egodeath or anyone else here actually taken Mescaline, DMT or Salvia Divinorum?
> 
> I have been looking into these drugs and a few others. DMT especially is, as i understand it an active ingredient in Ayahuasca which it is claimed has cured or had a major impact on depression and a number of other psychological problems.
> 
> ...


I have personally tried Salvia Divinorum. I've tried 10x, 20x, and 80x extracts. You become extremely dissociated..it's a really weird feeling. I recovered from dp despite using salvia and marijuana. Neither of those made my dp any worse or any better.


----------



## egodeath (Oct 27, 2008)

Salvia divinorum made DP worse for me. That doesn't mean it will be good or bad for you, but it generally follows that messing with an already dissociated mind is a bad idea. Any drug is generally not a good idea, but those that don't really mess with your thoughts, like oxycodone, don't have anywhere near the potential to screw with you as a dissociative/hallucinogen like salvia.


----------

